
Show HN: A high-performance fractal viewer - lovasoa
https://github.com/lovasoa/mandelbrot#mandelbrot-viewer
======
ElCapitanMarkla
Nice work, whenever I see one of these viewers I seem to lose a good 10 mins
playing around with them

